# Similar works to Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I was blown away by Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra, such an interesting mix of bombast and melody. Can anyone recommend some similar pieces to this please? 

I am familiar with works such as Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra, Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring and some works by Alberto Ginastera in a similar vein and came to Lutoslawski through them. I am keen to expand on these composers with some more exciting, heavy and rhythmically interesting work!

Thanks


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

If the name "Concerto for Orchestra" is important, off the top of my head there are others by Zoltan Kodaly, Michael Tippett, and Paul Hindemith. The Kodaly one is closest in spirit to the Lutoslawski and the supreme Bartok.
There's plenty more superlative works by Bartok to consider. Music for Strings, the 2nd Piano Concerto, the Cantata Profana have what you call bombast - awful word!! - I'd call wild rhythmic vitality! Tons more to explore beyond, if you don't know his music as yet. After Beethoven, my favourite composer!
A lot of Lutoslawski beyond the Concerto is harder to get into, it's his most immediately appealing work probably. Maybe try his Third Symphony?
You can go anywhere with Stravinsky, maybe Petrushka or the Symphony of Psalms?
For another very very worthy composer, maybe you could try some of the middle symphonies of the Danish composer Vagn Holmboe.
Leos Janacek would also be an absolute must - Sinfonietta, the Glagolitic Mass, again an extensive list could easily be provided, but might overload?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

You can try Schnittke and Petrassi's concerti grossi. All very good works.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> I was blown away by Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra, such an interesting mix of bombast and melody.


It is a great piece. I suggest you try Hindemith's Symphony in E-flat, some of the overtures by William Walton, Symphony #6 by Bax, Symphony #3 by Khachaturian, Bacewitz's Music for Strings, Trumpets & Percussion.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Vasks said:


> It is a great piece. *I suggest you try Hindemith's Symphony in E-flat*, some of the overtures by William Walton, Symphony #6 by Bax, Symphony #3 by Khachaturian, Bacewitz's Music for Strings, Trumpets & Percussion.


That symphony is the only work I haven't taken out of rotation on my mp3 player during the last 4 months. I've listened to it rather a lot recently. It also helps me pedal faster when I have to cycle into the city


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> If the name "Concerto for Orchestra" is important, off the top of my head there are others by Zoltan Kodaly, Michael Tippett, and Paul Hindemith. The Kodaly one is closest in spirit to the Lutoslawski and the supreme Bartok.
> There's plenty more superlative works by Bartok to consider. Music for Strings, the 2nd Piano Concerto, the Cantata Profana have what you call bombast - awful word!! - I'd call wild rhythmic vitality! Tons more to explore beyond, if you don't know his music as yet. After Beethoven, my favourite composer!
> A lot of Lutoslawski beyond the Concerto is harder to get into, it's his most immediately appealing work probably. Maybe try his Third Symphony?
> You can go anywhere with Stravinsky, maybe Petrushka or the Symphony of Psalms?
> ...


Great suggestions thanks, that will keep me busy cheers!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Prokofiev Symphony no. 2, especially the second movement.
Schnittke Concerto Grosso 4/Symphonia 5


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If you don't know it, try Lutoslawski's Cello Concerto, which has a similar mix of interesting melodies and bombast. It's included on a classic album with Rostropovich playing it together with Dutilleux's "Toute un monde lointain."


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> If the name "Concerto for Orchestra" is important, off the top of my head there are others by Zoltan Kodaly, Michael Tippett, and Paul Hindemith. The Kodaly one is closest in spirit to the Lutoslawski and the supreme Bartok.
> There's plenty more superlative works by Bartok to consider. Music for Strings, the 2nd Piano Concerto, the Cantata Profana have what you call bombast - awful word!! - I'd call wild rhythmic vitality! Tons more to explore beyond, if you don't know his music as yet. After Beethoven, my favourite composer!
> A lot of Lutoslawski beyond the Concerto is harder to get into, it's his most immediately appealing work probably. Maybe try his Third Symphony?
> You can go anywhere with Stravinsky, maybe Petrushka or the Symphony of Psalms?
> ...


I am not chained to just Concertos for Orchestra, any interesting forms that may challenge and inspire are welcome.

Lots of excellent works here which I am adding to my "want list", been spending the last few evenings checking them out on Spotify.
Thanks guys!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

So far I am loving Bacewitz, Walton and Schnittke. I knew Walton from his violin concerto but the others are new to me so thanks!


----------

